# Altercation between my neighbors....afraid for my dogs now.



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm scared for my dogs because my neighbors are out of control and we called the sherriff on them.

What happed is that my DH and I were walking out the door to go somewhere when Neighbor A comes driving his truck down the road like a crazy maniac and skids to a stop at Neighor B's front gate. Neighbor A gets out with a baseball bat and starts scraming profanities, threatening to shoot the neighbors dogs, and beating on the gate with the bat. When the dogs start running up to the gate he starts swinging over the gate trying to hit the dogs. He finally drives off, just as crazy as when he drove up.

So, after he left I went to go talk to the neighbors to see what is up. Apparently earlier Neighbor B was out picking berries with the dogs and Neighbor A's family member was walking with a small dog. Neighbor B warned Neighbor A to pick up their dog so it wouldn't get hurt and they ignored him. Then, neighbor B's Labs came over and picked the dog up and started playing with it and shaking it. So, then Neighbor A picks up the dog....it not hurt (I don't think) and they go on. 

Anyway, the sherriff gets out and talks to Neighbor B first and when we left he was on his way to Neighbor A. I'm worried about what hot head neighbor A might do to my dogs....especially if they happen to get out. They were glaring at us the entire time my husband was on the phone with the cops and that I was talking to Neighbor B. 

Honestly, I can understand Neighbor A being mad about what happened....however....the behavior he displayed on Neighbor B's doorstep was completely unacceptable and its not like there wasn't enough fault to go around. Neither neighbor was in control of their dogs. And if Neighbor A is who I think they are.....thier dogs are out just as much as Neighbor B's.

Kbug


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Sticky situation with neighbors.. But no one can harm your dogs if you keep them safely contained (not sure why they would "accidentally" get out) and are supervising them while they're outside.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep, just make sure your dogs don't get out, even accidentally. Especially accidentally.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Dogs "accidentally" get out all the time. 

Two days ago Buck got out. He had been acting all nervous for a while and bolted out the front door when I tried to go out front to get something out of the car. Now, doing something like that is VERY out of the ordinary for him. Thankfully, it isn't hard to get him to come back. 

What I am saying is that humans are not perfect and accidents happen. I don't leave my dogs outside unattended. I don't take them into an unfenced area off leash. I don't let them off leash even when we are alone on trails. When one shows signs of there being a female in heat in the area they aren't even let out back in our fenced yard off leash. Not even just to pee. But accidents do happen. In the entire year we have owned Buck he has gotten out once and that was two days ago. It was an accident.

But, that said, if there is a risk of your dogs running out of the house like my idiot did, maybe keeping a leash on them at all times for a while until things settle down might be a good idea. Then you can hook them onto something should you need to open a door for anything to ensure they don't get out. If you take them out to the car make sure they are leashed. If any of them are known for escaping the yard then don't let them outside unleashed for any reason whatsoever. 

If I were in your situation my dogs would probably live on a leash for a while.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

yep....Just manage your dogs and mind your own business thats all you can do.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Dogs "accidentally" get out all the time.
> 
> Two days ago Buck got out. He had been acting all nervous for a while and bolted out the front door when I tried to go out front to get something out of the car. Now, doing something like that is VERY out of the ordinary for him. Thankfully, it isn't hard to get him to come back.
> 
> ...


I guess that's the difference then.. My dog doesn't get out. Ever. He hasn't gotten out since the first couple months (4 years ago) that I had him where I really didn't know what I was dealing with. I was irresponsible with him. Now, I know that because of his breed, if he accidentally gets out, just once, it could mean the end for him. Sorry, I don't allow it to happen and I take extra precautions to be sure there are no accidents. It's not difficult to put the dog behind a baby gate if you're about to open the door.. Again, sorry but there aren't many excuses for uncontained dogs.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, we all make mistakes. I used to think leaving my door open (with the screen door shut) was ok. Then something riled Dozer up and he literally pushed his way through the door and got outside. 

But why are you worried about YOUR dogs? Isn't this neighbor A and B's dogs? Did I miss something? Or are you worried that your dogs might get hurt by default? Or because you called the sheriff?


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Sounds like neighbor B shouldn't have their dogs out in public until they get them under control. 
I wouldn't worry. While it doesn't sound like neighbor A's actions were at all appropriate, there was a reason for them.


----------



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> But why are you worried about YOUR dogs? Isn't this neighbor A and B's dogs? Did I miss something? Or are you worried that your dogs might get hurt by default? Or because you called the sheriff?


Because Neighbor A is crazy and crazy may do something unexpected and vengeful because we called the sheriff. Also, Neighbor's B's dogs are all yellow Labs and so are mine. There are 7 yellow Labs on my street between the two of us. If my dogs got out Neighbor A might not bother to notice the difference. 

My dogs are outside dogs. They do not come into the house unless there is a medical reason for them to do so. It is very hard to maintain 3 acres of fence when you have dogs that want to roam. I think Neighbor B's dogs mostly dig out...but mine actively attempt to break my fence. I had to resort to electrical fencing to keep them contained but now the electrical fence isn't working. I think it has to do with our pond filling back up because we replaced the entire thing and it still wouldn't work, but it kept my dogs contained 6 months with no break outs. Now they are rotating between our chain link back yard (as long as they behave and don't challenge the fence) and their kennel which I've had to dig proof with wire mesh and concrete pave stones. Honestly, once they start challenging the chain link, I'm not sure what I'm going to do, probably go to an in-ground fence and collar system. I've found that if I can keep my boy dog in the yard then even if my two girls get out they don't go anywhere. 

I will also admit, my dogs act differently than Neighbor B's when they get out. Mine get caught rather easily because they run right up to the neighbors for pets and kisses, especially my boy, or they just flat out run. Neighbor B's dogs come up about 20 feet to you and then stop and growl and bark at you. The difference....neighbor B's dog is an intact male. Neighbor B also has an older female (intact male's mama) that likes to lie down in the middle of the street too.

Kbug


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My dogs have never gotten out of a fence unless I let them out. Well, that's not true. Snorkels gets out all the time because she can walk through the front fence.

We just fenced the majority of our yard with cattle panels over barbed wire except the front which is steel fencing. There's no dog that's going through that. It will hold cattle in. When we had digging dogs, I think we buried chicken wire a couple inches down.

Honestly, I would put them on a zip line or build a kennel until your neighbors have settled their differences. That would be scary. And a neighbor once shot my parent's dog - it happens.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

IMO a dog that is exercised physically and mentally stimulated will not try to get out. Maybe they want human attention since they live outside.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Maybe I misread (my head hurts) but it sounds like Neighbor A (the one picking berries) is at fault here...he (or she) had their dogs out not properly contained, while Neighbor B walked by...If I were you I wouldn't be worried about how B reacted, but how A is irresponsible with his dogs.

(unless I misread)


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Keep your dogs atteneded and keep a journal of the antics going on. Hugs and prayers...


----------



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> Maybe I misread (my head hurts) but it sounds like Neighbor A (the one picking berries) is at fault here...he (or she) had their dogs out not properly contained, while Neighbor B walked by...If I were you I wouldn't be worried about how B reacted, but how A is irresponsible with his dogs.
> 
> (unless I misread)


Neither neighbor had their dogs on leashes since it's not required. Neither neighbor had control of their dogs, but the one neighbor DID warn the other to pick up their dog as they approached. To me, that means neighbor A at least made an effort, even if it wasn't in the form of having control over the dog.

Kbug


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Kbug said:


> Neither neighbor had their dogs on leashes since it's not required. Neither neighbor had control of their dogs, but the one neighbor DID warn the other to pick up their dog as they approached. To me, that means neighbor A at least made an effort, even if it wasn't in the form of having control over the dog.
> 
> Kbug


They don't have leash laws in your neighborhood? My god I would never feel comfortable owning a dog there then lol


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

lovemydogsalways said:


> IMO a dog that is exercised physically and mentally stimulated will not try to get out. Maybe they want human attention since they live outside.


I agree. If I had to have outside dogs I wouldn't own a lab because they want to be with their people. It is not a breed to leave outside alone and unattended...even if you have more than one. If you are this worried about something happening to your dogs is it possible to work on bringing them in sometimes?


----------



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> They don't have leash laws in your neighborhood? My god I would never feel comfortable owning a dog there then lol


I don't live inside city limits, so no leash law applies.

Kbug


----------



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

BearMurphy said:


> I agree. If I had to have outside dogs I wouldn't own a lab because they want to be with their people. It is not a breed to leave outside alone and unattended...even if you have more than one. If you are this worried about something happening to your dogs is it possible to work on bringing them in sometimes?


No, it's not possible if I want to keep my marriage and honestly, they wouldn't get any more attention inside than they do outside because of my routine and constraints. I think if they had to be outside vs. crated they'd rather be outside because indoors = crate here. But, they do get plenty of attention, it's just not done indoors.

Kbug


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Kbug said:


> I don't live inside city limits, so no leash law applies.
> 
> Kbug


Are you sure? I don't live inside the city limits, and we have leash laws out here. Of course, every place is different. We didn't KNOW we had leash laws until someone moved in who started calling animal control on everyone.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Kbug said:


> No, it's not possible if I want to keep my marriage and honestly, they wouldn't get any more attention inside than they do outside because of my routine and constraints. I think if they had to be outside vs. crated they'd rather be outside because indoors = crate here. But, they do get plenty of attention, it's just not done indoors.
> 
> Kbug


You married someone who doesn't like dogs?

Sorry it's not my place to judge, there is nothing wrong with dogs being outside as long as they are being taken care of, but at this point I would worry more about the potential risk of angry neighbors and loose dogs.


----------



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

xellil said:


> Are you sure? I don't live inside the city limits, and we have leash laws out here. Of course, every place is different. We didn't KNOW we had leash laws until someone moved in who started calling animal control on everyone.


Yes, I'm sure, my county does not have a leash law. 

Kbug


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

My dogs get out from time to time. I don't really worry about it. Their recalls are excellent and we practice them every single day. If a dog gets out I just recall them right back in. I will always wear a leash when going outside because I don't want my dogs getting into any trouble. It was explained to me by the police that if a dog comes at me off a leash I can do whatever I want to it regardless of rather or not it appears threatening. I would personally hate for something like that to happen to one of my pack so I will keep them on a leash until we walk far enough away from other people and houses where we can work on recalls, retrieves and playing.


----------

